# VEI-950 clogged...



## ZombieLoveme (Jul 6, 2007)

One of my 950s is clogged shut. Does anyone have any experience disassembling and unclogging these machines? What are the 'typical' clog points in the system?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, use4 a small wire, push through the nozzle a few times.
You can do this while on, but be careful, it gets very hot!
If this doesn't work give me a call.

517-529-9521


----------



## ZombieLoveme (Jul 6, 2007)

The nozzle... I wouldn't have guessed that. I had a VEI-940 that got clogged the same way, but after disassembling the pump, I saw that the exit hole was clogged over. I cleaned it and it worked fine. Have you seen this? 

I appreciate the offer. I just might do that.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I've been selling foggers for 5 years and been using them even longer.
Always start with the simple things first, then go from there.

School of hard knocks! lol


----------



## ZombieLoveme (Jul 6, 2007)

Any suggestions on the wire diameter? Sewing needle, etc.?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

As long as it fits, it will work.
then after running the fogger for a few, it will clean its self.
I don't think you need to run cleaner though it, just good fog juice will do.
I assume you're using VEI fluid?


----------



## ZombieLoveme (Jul 6, 2007)

I typically run VEI labeled fluid. Last year, when I ordered fluid from my typical vendor, it had a homegrown label on it. Worked, acted, smelled the same, so I figure it was an advertising game. I have VEI branded fluid now.


----------



## ZombieLoveme (Jul 6, 2007)

I also have VEI Unclogit in case I need it, but I don't think it will help until I can get some kind of flow. Do you mix it with the fog fluid as a preventive measure?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, lets give what we talked about a try.
If you have problems after that, give me a call. We'll work it out.
I know the owner of VEI, we'll figure it out.


----------



## ZombieLoveme (Jul 6, 2007)

Will do. Thanks for your help. I might get to it tomorrow night. Otherwise, it will be Saturday. Thanks again.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Ok, sounds like a plan.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## ZombieLoveme (Jul 6, 2007)

No probelms with the nozzle. Any thoughts before I start checking other places?


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Did you gently stick a needle in the nozzle. I bought a new VEI 930T last year and it clogged up Halloween night. Someone suggested I gently put a needle in the nozzle. It didn't appear the clog was at the end of the nozzle but who knows. As soon as you hit any resistance, you stop. Fixed it right up.

Good luck.


----------



## The Mangler (Jul 2, 2007)

I have a similar problem... how deep did you push it in?


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Just until you feel any resistance. It wasn't terribly far. It was obvious when it was at "that place" though, I did it very gently so I didn't mess something up. I honestly can't remember how far in it went though.


----------



## ZombieLoveme (Jul 6, 2007)

Found it. Here's the chronology: Bought VEI-950 last year. Totally awesome fogger. Unpacked the 950 this year, heated up, pump ran, no fog. Checked nozzle, did not look clogged, stuck 2" sewing needle in anyway. No clog there. Thought about it for a couple days. Came back, plugged it in... some fog, say 30-40% of what it should be on either CONTINUOUS FOG or TIMERS ON setting. Seemed like it was spurting. OK, seen this before... I was convinced it was partially clogged, but not sure where. Ran VEI UNCLOGIT for a while, hooked fog juice back up... no improvement on CONTINUOUS FOG and TIMERS ON. On a whim, pushed MANUAL button and whoosh... out it came. Sat down, thought about it, and concluded that it can't be a clog. Checked OUTPUT volume control... it was on MAX. Hmmm... so I decided to spin the dial toward MIN to see what happened and whoosh... out it came. After a little bit of trial and error, I concluded that the OUTPUT control had dead spots and 1/2 dead spots, and a couple spots that gave me MAX. Faulty controller! Bought it about a year ago with the fogger, does anyone know if VEI is good about replacing stuff? Either way, is the VEI remote controller worth it? If I have to buy a new one, I might buy this instead.


----------

